# Watch This BOZO Work IT



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

I've seen that vid several times


----------



## MagnumB (Oct 1, 2014)

It's like a shave ice machine!


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Why is he a BOZO? He seems to have a fine-working machine..
im not seeing the Bozo-ness..

Scot


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Keep in mind who the OP is.


----------

